# What kind of tractor is this?



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

I just bought it for dirt cheap and I'm trying to figure out what brand it is. No fenders and no seat.


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

Has a two speed rear end [ high low ] then neutral and reverse.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Great whatever project.  I sure could use something like that for puttering.

For some strange reason I am thinking Speedex.


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ive looked and googled Speedex tractors and found nothing that matches it. They look similar but this tractor has one circular tube that runs from the front wheels to the rear of the tractor and stops right before the rear differential / axle. I wish i knew more about it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It could just be a home built tractor. 
Not that uncommon .


----------

